# eMachine, drivers needed



## bonafide (Feb 10, 2006)

My buddy bought a eMachine 500idx. He bought it second hand and so there is no restore disk. I've been to emachine's website and even live chated with one of their techs.

He said the restore disk is 20 dollars and here's the kicker, they will neither check nor money order as payment. My beef is this: most companies offer their updated drivers readily to the public, why not this one. Their downloads page is devoid of anything actually useful.

Here's my question: anyone outthere know where i can snag some of these drivers for this system?

Thanks,
Jeremy


----------



## suprasteve (Feb 10, 2006)

there's a big difference between a restore disk and just drivers, and $20 doesn't sound all too bad.  But you can try to find whatever company manufactured the components you need the drivers for and check their websites.


----------



## OvenMaster (Feb 13, 2006)

bonafide said:
			
		

> My buddy bought a eMachine 500idx. He bought it second hand and so there is no restore disk. I've been to emachine's website and even live chated with one of their techs.
> 
> He said the restore disk is 20 dollars and here's the kicker, they will neither check nor money order as payment. My beef is this: most companies offer their updated drivers readily to the public, why not this one. Their downloads page is devoid of anything actually useful.
> 
> ...


1. I don't use a credit card online, so any company that won't accept a money order from me just doesn't get my business.
2. Try www.driverguide.com after you find out who made what components.
Tom


----------



## StrangleHold (Feb 13, 2006)

http://www.emachines.com/support/product_support.html


----------



## Viking (Feb 13, 2006)

using a credit card is the best way to pay for stuff outside of paypal. If you send a money order they can cash it and send you nothing, there is nothing you can do about it. On the other hand with a credit card in the same senario you can call the CC company and tell them it is a disputed transaction, they will then remove it from your account till resolved. Paypal does the same. No yelling or screaming at a vendor, the credit card company or paypal does it for you.
$20 for a restore disk is not bad considering it has your OS and drivers, unless it is windows ME. google " e-machines lottery "  with out the quotes, that is a web site of emachines drivers. E-machines has a tech ? sure would not want that I worked for e-machines on my resume.  you may have to look at the chip set , audio chip set, lan etc.


----------



## bonafide (Feb 14, 2006)

OvenMaster said:
			
		

> 1. I don't use a credit card online, so any company that won't accept a money order from me just doesn't get my business.
> 2. Try www.driverguide.com after you find out who made what components.
> Tom


i thank you


----------



## bonafide (Feb 14, 2006)

StrangleHold said:
			
		

> http://www.emachines.com/support/product_support.html


Actually this link did have the manufacturers of the components listed, nice.


----------



## Viking (Feb 14, 2006)

more than likely you will yield more results for mainboard drivers, if you open up the pc and find a make or model number for the mainboard. There use to be a web site called the emachine lottery that had a lot of info and drivers, can not find it now. It is going to be extremely fustrating since emachines is next to having nothing in the way of support. I remeber the pent 3s that would come into the shop. Back then emachines only had a web site for selling, no drivers at all. You had to go by the mainboard, the only id on the mainboard was in the top corner in almost microscopic print was printed cognac. I have forgotten the names of their other mainboards. The good news is you can see what the mainboard chip set is, the lan chipset , vid, modem , sound etc. I have heard that emachines is trying to clean up their act and have actually started using mainstrean mainboards by ASUS.


----------



## OvenMaster (Feb 14, 2006)

My eMachines box is a W2785 (Athlon 2700+) from 2003, and the mobo is an FIC AM39L... this sounded promising, until I found out that FIC does not support it! Seems to be custom-made for eMachines, as FIC's websites have no info at all on it. I have to get my chipset drivers from VIA, sound drivers from Realtek, etc,  ...and I can forget about BIOS upgrades! (the BIOS I have has less than half the items mentioned in the motherboard manual)
Two other names for eMachines motherboards are Anaheim and Imperial. There were a lot more but some eMachines sites are now history.
Tom
PS: Just found out today when digging around the FIC website that my AM39L is really an FIC K7M-400 and the only thing that's "eMachines" about it is the custom BIOS! Now I'm wondering if I can use the FIC BIOS upgrade or not in order to enable all the options shown in the motherboard manual!


----------



## Viking (Feb 14, 2006)

thanks ovenmaster, anaheim...that was the other one.... i was thinking LA  .
I think the emachines HQ should be bulldozed along with PC CHIPS and TRIGEM,  LOL


----------



## bonafide (Feb 17, 2006)

bonafide said:
			
		

> i'm sorry but that link us useless. check it out for the etower 500idx if u don't understand.



/blush/  

love the link


----------

